
Google's 47 Best 2018 Ranking Signals - magxiblog
http://magxiblog.blogspot.com/2017/08/blogspot-seo.html
======
bigiain
Point 2 "Spell check posts and always use correct grammar."

Point 4 "Create a new post at least twise per week."

(Let me guess - 'But "twise" is a super easy search term to rank for!!! We
_own_ the SERPs for it!!!')

